# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  قلدناكم الدعااء والزياره

## عوامية صفوانية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لكل اعضاء منتدانا الغالي 
اللي بيروحوا للحج لهذا العام 
قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة وتروحوا وترجعوا بالسلامه 
وحجاً مبرور وسعياً مشكور وذنباً مغفور 
ولا تنسونا من الدعاء الخالص لقضاء حاجاتنا 

واخص بالذكر اخونا ( قمي )
واختنا ( همس الحبيب ) 
واختنا ( للدموع احساس ) 

ونسألكم برائة الذمة 
ونسألكم الدعااااااااء 

خاااالص التحااايااا
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــاء الخيراااتـ ,,,*
*إلتفاتهـ فيـ قمة الرووعهـ ,,,*
*و عنـ نفسيـ أقولـ لكـ ياالـ غلااا ,,,*
*منا الدعاء و على اللهـ الإجابهـ ,,,*
*و ربيـ يسلمكـ و يحفظكـ منـ كلـ شر ,,*
*عواميهـ ,,,*
*شكراً لـ جمالـ روحكـِ الذيـ تجلى ,,,*
*فيـ إلتفاتتكـِ الراااائعهـ ,,,*
*و لا خلا و لا عدمـ منكـ غلاااتيـ ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> لكل اعضاء منتدانا الغالي 
> اللي بيروحوا للحج لهذا العام 
> قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة وتروحوا وترجعوا بالسلامه 
> وحجاً مبرور وسعياً مشكور وذنباً مغفور 
> ولا تنسونا من الدعاء الخالص لقضاء حاجاتنا  
> واخص بالذكر اخونا ( قمي )
> ...



 
عوامية صفوانية
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
منا الدعاء و على الله الإجابه
وما ننساكم ان شاء الله من الدعاء 
والله يرزقش ان شاء الله الحج 
كل الشكر لكم خييه 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  
مساء الخير 
عوامية 
يعطيك العافية على الطرح 
الله يرزقك حج بيت الله  ان شاء الله 
قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة 
وتروحوا وترجعوا بالسلامه 
وحجاً مبرور وسعياً مشكور وذنباً مغفور 
دمتي بود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة*
*ربي يسهل امرك ويتقبل منك صالح الاعمال*
*حجه مبرورة ان شاء الله*
*وشكر الله سعيكم وغفر ذنبكم*
*مقضيه حاجاتكم ومفرجه همومكم*
*ترجعوا لنا بالف سلامه ياارب*
*بانتظاار عودتكم على خير*
*عين الله ترعااكم*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

للدموع احساس 
قمي 
قلدناكم الدعااء والزيارة وابرئو ذمتنااا لا تنسونا من الدعاء 
وتروحو وترجعوا بالسلامه ان شاء الله
انتم السابقون ونحن الاحقون بإذن الله 
والله يرزقنا الحج يا كريم

sweet magic
شذى الزهراء
يعطيكم ربي ألف عافيه 
مشكورين لتواجدكم في متصفحي 
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم جميع
تحياااااتي
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يوفق لكل الحجاج 
حج مبرور وسعي مشكور
وعقبال ما نروح ان شاء الله

----------


## كبرياء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ...}* 
*يرزقنآ الله ويآآهمـ ...* 
*ويشركنآ معهم بالدعآء الصآلح ...*
*التفآتهـ رآآئعهـ. ....* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ .......{* 
*لآعدمـ ...* 
*تحيـآآـتوو ....~*
*كبريـآآء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*قلدنآكم الدعآء والزيآرهـ ..~*

*وابرو ذمتي :) إذا ظآيقتـ احد فيكم ‘‘ ^ _^ ‘‘ ،،*

*وو تروحو وترجعوو بألف سلآمهـ ،،*

*وحجـ مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنب مغ ــفور ،،*

*ولاتنسونآ من الدع ـــــآء ،؟،* 

*سلام*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عفاف الهدى
كبرياء
آنسه كرزه 
يسلمووو على المرور وعلى هالطله الحلووه 
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم جميع 
*&*&*
ولا انسى اختنا ( هذيان ) قلدناك الدعااء والزيارة 
واخونا ( علي pt ) قلدناك الدعاء والزياره 
وابرؤو ذمتنااا 
ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم
واسمحوا ليي للي ماذكرتهم  :embarrest:  
تروحوا وترجعوا بالسلامه 
وحجاً مبرور وسعياً مشكور وذنباً مغفور 
وكل عام وانتم بألف خير 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي جميعاً 
تحياااتي : عوامية صفوانية

----------


## مريم المقدسة

مساء الخير خيتو
عوامية
حج مبرور وذنب مغفور وسعى مشكور
اللة يسر اليهم

----------


## أبو سلطان

*الأخت عوامية صفوانية السلام عليكم*

*صحيح إنش و فيه كل ربعش اللي سلمتي عليهم عتق مفلاتش أما الجدد مساكين و لا جبتِ خبر سفرهم*

*صحيح إدا قالوا اللحمة لين حبت غارت*

*عموما تراني أمزح و الله ايكثر من أمثالش و انقول لكل من عزم على الحج أو السفر قلدناكم الدعاء و الزيارة*

*و ترجعوا بالسلامة*

*و شكرا*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم

هنيئا لمن سيوفق لأداء الحج لهذا العام 


اللهم ارزقنا وإياكم وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات حج بيتك الحرام في عامنا هذا وفي كل عام واغفر لنا تلك الذنوب العظام

قلدناكم الدعاء والزيارة 
تروحون وترجعون بالسلامة

حجاً مبرورًاو ذنباً مغفوراً
وسعياً مشكوراً

وفقكم الله ... وحفظكم وأرجعكم بالسلامة

خيتو عواميه الله يسر امورش ويبعد عنش كل سوء ومكروه ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مريم المقدسه 
يسلمووو على المرور الطيب 
لا عدمنا هالطله الحلووه 






> *الأخت عوامية صفوانية السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *صحيح إنش و فيه كل ربعش اللي سلمتي عليهم عتق مفلاتش أما الجدد مساكين و لا جبتِ خبر سفرهم*
> 
> *صحيح إدا قالوا اللحمة لين حبت غارت*
> 
> ...



خيو ابو سلطاان وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله


بالنسبه للي اني ذكرتهم لاني شفتهم كتبوا انهم بيروحوا الحج لا اكثر ولا اقل 
وحبيت اسوي لهم موضوع خاص فيهم 
وان شاء الله هم السنة ،، واحنا السنة الجايه  :bigsmile: 
لا عاادي مو زعلانه خخخ وكثر الله من امثالك خيوو  :wink: 
ومشكوور على التواااجد لا عدمناك

----------

